
Capture and Replay User Interaction on Your Site with Spion IO - jerryjong
http://spion.io
======
jerryjong
As front-end frameworks constantly improve, more and more responsive and
complicated UIs are in demand. With all the long hours spent in developing
UI/UX, wouldn't it be great to have a way to gauge the UX of your site? Spion
IO is a lightweight focus group management API that can capture and replay a
user's interaction on your site so you can easily review sessions and improve
the UX of everything you build.

